
Open up the patent granting process - polskibus
https://defendinnovation.org/proposal/open-patent-granting-process
======
polskibus
more about it here: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/02/talking-software-
paten...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/02/talking-software-patents-
patent-office-sign-reform-come)

